# Rooster Attacking Hen?



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I have had an 11 chicken blended flock for about 2-3 weeks now. I have 4 old hens (2+ years), 6 young hens (this year's hatch) and a young rooster (this year's hatch). The rooster has just started to crow.

Today i went into the coop after hearing a bunch of commotion. I found one chicken tucked in a corner and the roo in there as well.

The chicken had bleeding skin on the back of her head and one one elbow. I removed her to tend to her wounds.

When i bought her back i did some chores in the coop to see how things would go. She followed me around, even got up on the nest box to be closer to me (this is a chicken the previously ran away from me all the time).

I left the coop for a bit only to hear more commotion. When i got there i saw the roo chasing her around until she got up on the nest boxes. Again, she immediately came to me for protection. When i crouched down she came and huddled between my legs.

I dont know what to do with her. Right now she is standing outside the coop by herself.

Advice please!

Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm brand new at this, so don't know how valid this idea might be. However, my first thought would be to isolate the rooster until this poor hen is completely healed. Give the roo another chance and if it happens again - cull and look for a new rooster.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had problems with older hens attacking my rooster, but not the other way around yet. Sometimes when you are changing your flock number or mixing different ages together the pecking order changes and someone gets unhappy. 
Here's a few questions to hopefully narrow down your trouble:
How recently did you mix everyone in together in the same room? If you only just did it I'd say they are all still adjusting. 
Has the rooster done this to any of the other hens, or only singled her out? She could be ill and the others know and want her separated...With the back of her head being pecked, he could have been trying to agressively mate her. Notice if any of your other birds have been pecked. If your hens have feathers missing off the backs of their heads and backs he is a agressive rooster who likes to mate to much. Sometimes hens peck too, but if you're sure it's the rooster he might have to go. As for the hen you've separated, she shouldn't be left all along for to long, maybe put all the older hens in together somewhere separate from the younger chickens. We have ours in two different chicken rooms for this reason. Keep us posted -


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone has been together for about 2 weeks now. I got the young chickens first, then 1 or 2 days later, the older ones.

It doesn't seem like the rooster has done this to anyone else. Actually, the older hens were quick to peck him down. But i guess he is 'becoming a man' now and is taking over.

I have been looking for answers on the internet and its basically; get rid of the roo or get rid of the hen. The roo is so beautiful and unique i would hate to see him go. The hen on the other hand... But she has stole my heart now being the underdog and running to me for protection 

She is molting....would that have anything to do with it? So is one of the other older hens.

Right now everyone is back in the coop and haven't heard anything yet. I hope things will be ok.

I am just amazed at this chicken's behaviour. Before this happened all the chickens would do is run away from me. When i put her back after her wound care she followed me around, climbed up on the nest boxes to get closer to me and tucked her head into my arms! If the roo would go near her she would run over to me. Wow! Pretty cool....


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't think them doing their yearly molt would have anything to do with the agression. Another question: Have you raised all these chickens from chicks? Or did you buy older hens and then introduce the young chickens? I did that when I first got a small number of chickens...A small amount of hen pecking is understandable, give the rooster a few more days, if the problem contenues or gets worse, either separate the older hens somewhere, or the rooster. I've found that not having a rooster (though they are so enjoyable) is easier since all I need is the eggs. Yes, it is amazing how hens will bond with you.  Chickens can be so much fun to have - as you can tell by my username! 
Hope gets everyone settled and happy -


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor hen! I'm glad she has a protector. We had a BO rooster who came after me and also picked on one of our favorite hens Brownie. He would stand just inside the chicken door to peck her as she came inside to go up at night. One morning he came after her so savagely that her head was a bloody mess. My husband killed him and it was delicious. The two other roosters we've had after him are good to all the hens. If you don't want to kill him, you should put him in a pen where he can't get near her.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

our evil rooster "Lester the Molester" did that too. he's dead now.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Some roo's never reform. Better to put him in the crockpot. That hen doesn't deserve that and she is providing you eggs, no?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Well if she's this years' hatch then she still might be too young to mate and she's trying to get away from the young cockeral. A pullet will start to squat for the rooster (and you too! lol) about the time she starts laying eggs. So it seems like she's not ready for his attentions so he's tearing out some feathers.
Sometimes a rooster will dominate a new younger/smaller rooster or a new one that's added to the flock and the weaker one will hide with his head in a corner. It's not the cockerals fault - he's just doing what his hormones are telling him to do.


----------



## povertyknob (Feb 24, 2011)

boundarybunnyco said:


> our evil rooster "Lester the Molester" did that too. he's dead now.


ound:
That is the funniest name.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Take the rooster out. He is aggressive and you really don't want the hens terrorized. 

What breed is he? If he is very rare and irreplaceable, keep him caged except when you need eggs to set, otherwise crock pot him.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Doesn't matter how unique and pretty he is if he's beating on a hen, any hen. Most roosters are jerks, you often go thru a number of them before finding a good one thats nice to the hens and people too. He may start on the the other hens, or start attacking you. Its just not worth it, there's no eggs coming out of his bum.


----------

